# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you say "The Greeks had a word for it"?

## Throbert McGee

I guess one way to translate this would be *У древних греков было слово для этого*, but I'm wondering if there is a more natural way to express it in Russian. (For example, maybe it sounds better to start with *В древнегреческом языке...*?) 
Incidentally, there was a 1920s Broadway play called "The Greeks Had a Word For It," which became the basis for the 1953 film comedy How To Marry a Millionaire. So in the context of the play, the "It" for which the Greeks had a word was, presumably, _gold-digger_ (slang for "a woman who seeks a wealthy husband") and/or _gold-digging_. 
But "the Greeks had a word for that" is sometimes used jokingly to suggest any kind of sexual perversity, in a wink-wink, nudge-nudge way: *TOM:* My girlfriend always wants to let her dog sleep in the bed with us. *BILL:* Hmmm, didn't the Greeks have a word for that? *TOM:* Shut up, that's not what I meant!

----------


## gsold

Мне кажется уместны оба предложенных вариантf. Все зависит от контекста: 
1.*У древних греков было слово для этого* более подходит для названия спектакля, для заголовка в газете.
2.*В древне греческом языке было слово ...* я использовал бы в устной речи, в диалоге и т.п..

----------


## Romik

"gold-digging" and the example with a dog are quite different in the sense of perversity. 
В Древней Греции это было нормально (это не считалось извращением). I think it could refer to sexual quirks but not with gold-digging. 
"gold-digger" is possible золотоискательница, охотница на олигархов.
Btw "It's Greek to me" is translated Это китайская грамота для меня.

----------


## alexsms

Throbert, i think in Russian there is no equivalent to "The Greeks had a word for it". There might be some situations, some ways of saying, but i just can't find the exact equivalent.

----------


## CoffeeCup

There is a phrase in Russian "Так вот как это теперь называется" which always implies a sexual connotation. 
А: Мы с подругой вчера вечером вместе катались на коньках.
Б: Хм... Так вот как теперь это называется!

----------


## alexsms

> There is a phrase in Russian "Так вот как это теперь называется" which always implies a sexual connotation.

 Да. Очень похоже. Иногда говорят: "А, это так называется?", "Теперь это так называют?", "Вы это так называете?" и т.д, в этом духе.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Да. Очень похоже. Иногда говорят: "А, это так называется?", "Теперь это так называют?", "Вы это так называете?" и т.д, в этом духе.

 English equivalent: "So that's what the kids are calling it these days!", "Is THAT what the youngsters call it nowadays?", "Is that what you crazy kids call it today?", etc. (It's always in the tone of a 1960s middle-class father who is shocked by the Beatles' long hair.)

----------


## Полуношник

Я бы добавил какое-нибудь прилагательное: "специальное", "особое", "отдельное", что-то вроде этого. "У древних греков для этого было специальное слово". Или "Кажется в древнегреческом было какое-то слово для этого?"

----------


## Ramil

So, did the Greeks in fact have a word for that? :)

----------


## it-ogo

TOM: Моя девушка любит, чтобы собака спала в постели с нами.
BILL: Хммм... Как бишь это называется на латыни?
TOM: Заткнись, я не это имел в виду!

----------


## Throbert McGee

> TOM: Моя девушка любит, чтобы собака спала в постели с нами.
> BILL: Хммм... Как бишь это называется *на латыни*?
> TOM: Заткнись, я не это имел в виду!

 Aha, so you blame the Romans, not the Greeks!  ::  
But either way, the idea is "The ancient pagans... _[pause]_ ...were ancient, and were pagans."  
(They lived a long time ago, and their religion was different from ours, so we should not expect them to think like us on matters of morality.) 
Could one say *Древние язычники --* *древними язычниками* with the same kind of meaning as "Boys will be boys"?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Could one say *Древние язычники --* *древними язычниками* with the same kind of meaning as "Boys will be boys"?

 Древние язычники есть древние язычники (Язычники есть язычники is shorter and thus is better in my opinion  ::  ).
It's a standard way to express the idea "X is X. What else can you expect from X?"

----------


## alexB

"Он то плакал, то смеялся, То щетинился как еж, - Он над нами издевался, - *Сумасшедший - что  возьмешь!"*

----------

